# *new* info on nitrification (one form of bacteria does it all)



## JButera

Found this on Aquarium Co-op's site: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151126134915.htm


----------



## niko

Well, great. But if you try to explain the processes in your tank by basing everything on the bacteria population you will end up with one conclusion - that the bacteria populations and species change depending on a variety of factors. Including, very likely, biorhythms. 

In addition to that we should not forget that we need to be talking about microorganisms, not just about bacteria.

The problem is not about figuring out what microorganism does what. The problem is about figuring a practical, proven way to support the development and establishment of populations that we deem beneficial for the aquarium. So far we are stuck in adding a few bacteria additives and that is it. And not everybody even adds such bacterial supplements. No discussion, no knowledge about the dynamic changes of microscopic life in the aquarium.

The only aquarium source that is working in that direction is German. On the flowgrow forum there is a long thread with observations and actual advice on how to setup an aquarium with the health and wellbeing of the microorganisms. These tanks exhibit extreme stability and need virtually no care. Which for most planted tank hobbyists is not a goal they are interested in. 

Most people are happy with superficial knowledge. In the planted tank world that has taken the shape of copy-cat aquascapes and practices that rely on simplistic approaches requiring consistent intervention.


----------



## JButera

would you happen to have the link to that thread? I tried looking for it but half of it was still in German even after using Google's translator.


----------



## DutchMuch

niko said:


> Well, great. But if you try to explain the processes in your tank by basing everything on the bacteria population you will end up with one conclusion - that the bacteria populations and species change depending on a variety of factors. Including, very likely, biorhythms.
> 
> In addition to that we should not forget that we need to be talking about microorganisms, not just about bacteria.
> 
> The problem is not about figuring out what microorganism does what. The problem is about figuring a practical, proven way to support the development and establishment of populations that we deem beneficial for the aquarium. So far we are stuck in adding a few bacteria additives and that is it. And not everybody even adds such bacterial supplements. No discussion, no knowledge about the dynamic changes of microscopic life in the aquarium.
> 
> The only aquarium source that is working in that direction is German. On the flowgrow forum there is a long thread with observations and actual advice on how to setup an aquarium with the health and wellbeing of the microorganisms. These tanks exhibit extreme stability and need virtually no care. Which for most planted tank hobbyists is not a goal they are interested in.
> 
> Most people are happy with superficial knowledge. In the planted tank world that has taken the shape of copy-cat aquascapes and practices that rely on simplistic approaches requiring consistent intervention.


Very well said niko.


----------



## hoppycalif

niko said:


> Well, great. But if you try to explain the processes in your tank by basing everything on the bacteria population you will end up with one conclusion - that the bacteria populations and species change depending on a variety of factors. Including, very likely, biorhythms.
> 
> In addition to that we should not forget that we need to be talking about microorganisms, not just about bacteria.
> 
> The problem is not about figuring out what microorganism does what. The problem is about figuring a practical, proven way to support the development and establishment of populations that we deem beneficial for the aquarium. So far we are stuck in adding a few bacteria additives and that is it. And not everybody even adds such bacterial supplements. No discussion, no knowledge about the dynamic changes of microscopic life in the aquarium.
> 
> The only aquarium source that is working in that direction is German. On the flowgrow forum there is a long thread with observations and actual advice on how to setup an aquarium with the health and wellbeing of the microorganisms. These tanks exhibit extreme stability and need virtually no care. Which for most planted tank hobbyists is not a goal they are interested in.
> 
> Most people are happy with superficial knowledge. In the planted tank world that has taken the shape of copy-cat aquascapes and practices that rely on simplistic approaches requiring consistent intervention.


Don't forget: most of us do this as a hobby, just for fun. We do what we enjoy, we use methods that enhance our enjoyment, and we learn more only if we enjoy doing so. None of us have a good reason to judge how others approach our hobby, and some of us have our own reasons for getting deep into the science of growing aquatic plants. Our goal here is mostly to try to help others get as much enjoyment out of our hobby as they can. Hobby = Enjoyment


----------



## DutchMuch

Also true


----------



## Letsfish

As long as my fish seem happy and healthy and my plants are growing with a minimum amount of algae I`m good to go.


----------



## Maryland Guppy

Here is a decent white paper on the matter if any are interested.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0113515


----------

